# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Rutinas musicales en la magia infantil

## Pulgas

Quizás por influencia de lo que vemos en otras disciplinas, mucha gente tiene la tentación de plantear un número musical dentro de su espectáculo de magia infantil. No es una mala opción, pero debemos atender a las características del público, al momento, al lugar, y a las condiciones de la contratación.

Sugiero que debatamos este asunto, para lo que, en principio, os propongo una serie de *puntos sobre los que podemos charlar*:
¿Cómo escojo la música?La selección musical.El tipo de público.El lugar donde actuamos.Las características de la actuación (cumpleaños, gala, calle…).El compás entre la música y el acto mágico.*¿Cómo escojo la música?*
En principio soy partidario de que se sigan los mismos criterios que para la elección de un juego. *La música tiene que decirte algo*. Mejor aún, la música tiene que decirte mucho. Has de vivirla, debe transmitirte emociones, tienes que estar enamorado de ella.
No olvides que *has de compartirla con tu público*. Si tus gustos musicales son “peculiares” (lo que más te gusta es la música experimental, tipo Fátima Miranda) debes tener en cuenta hasta qué punto esa música va a ser bien acogida por tu público. Escucha en casa lo que quieras, pero no pierdas la perspectiva de que afrontas un acto de comunicación y complicidad entre el espectador y tú.
Selecciona *piezas que no tengan demasiados picos en la grabación*. No es cómodo para el público tener que taparse los oídos porque se sube el volumen de repente, o tener que hacer un esfuerzo para escuchar porque se atenúa la banda sonora.
Y, sobre todo, *busca una música que te permita mantener un ritmo definido, acorde con lo que vas a realizar*. No es de recibo que suene algo por sonar: la música y la magia deben caminar juntas, de manera acompasada.

----------


## tama

En primer lugar, muchas gracias por ilustrarnos como haces con tu experiencia.
Me gusta mucho la idea que planteas de charlar sobre este tema... es más... creo que no sólo debería quedar limitado a la magia infantil sino que de aquí pueden salir muchas cosas útiles para magia de cualquier tipo... pero para eso ya habrá otros hilos en el foro.
Continuando con lo que dices, en mi verde (quiero resaltar que MUY verde... así que me podéis dar todas las collejas que queráis, los más sabios estáis en vuestro derecho y, si me permitís exigirlo, vuestro deber, al menos en lo que a mí respecta) opinión.
La magia debe ser un acto de comunicación con tu público (como arte escénica que es) y creo que una de las bases de la comunicación es estar cómodo... Pero no se nos debe olvidar que la comunicación es un acto bidireccional (de no ser así, no es comunicación, será otra cosa) por lo que la otra parte también debe estar cómoda.
Si bien al releer el mensaje de Pulgas, me doy cuenta de que el mío es casi SPAM porque estoy diciendo lo mismo que él.
La música te tiene que decir algo... la música ya tiene que ser parte de esa comunicación... no me imagino haciendo un número infantil con una música que transmita una profunda tristeza salvo que ésta forme parte de la puesta en escena.
En cuanto a que la música hay que compartirla con el público, creo que  mejor ejemplo no has podido poner (no conocía a la Sra. Miranda... y claro, youtube... mira que yo escucho de todo, hasta Winmertens...)... y es a esto a lo que me refiero con que la comunicación es bidireccional... si la música que pones incomoda a la otra parte... se rompe parte de la magia. En un sentido más físico pero para permitir que el público siga "cómodo" entiendo el hecho de que no tengan demasiados picos.
El otro día tuve oportunidad de ver un espectáculo que debería haber estado orientado a niños... el último número vi era musical... y ciertamente, desde mi punto de vista no cumplía ninguna de estas normas.
En primer lugar, más de un minuto para que el encargado del audio arrancase la canción correcta... el volumen muy alto con un sonido de trompetas bastante estridente y molesto... no sé cuántas cosas... De hecho fue el último número que vi porque mis dos niños acabaron a palos justo en este juego...
Resumiendo, Pulgas... no he aportado nada salvo decir que estoy de acuerdo contigo.

----------


## Pulgas

*La selección musical.*

El niño, por lo general, necesita acción, dinamismo. Proponer una rutina no hablada, acompañada únicamente por una música de fondo, puede ser una delicia, pero tal vez se convierta en un infierno para el actuante si no ha tenido en cuenta determinadas claves.

*En general propongo atender a los siguientes parámetros:*
 Si vas a introducir en tu espectáculo una rutina basada en *música tranquila*, hazlo en un momento en el que la agitación de los pequeños no sea máxima. Entre el juego anterior, suponiendo que los hayas sobrexcitado y la rutina musical, haz una transición que les permita acomodarse, relajarse. De esta manera podrán concentrarse en el efecto visual y permanecerán atentos por más tiempo. 

Si escoges *piezas muy conocidas* (una canción de moda, por ejemplo) tendrás que competir con sus tarareos, sus muecas, sus gestos, y hasta sus bailes, con lo que la rutina ha de ser muy ágil. Yo diría que incluso divertida. Entrarás, de esa manera, en su juego y harás de su participación una fiesta.

Suponiendo que te decantes por *una canción* (yo nunca recomiendo la voz como acompañamiento para los juegos), debes tener presente que parte del auditorio estará pendiente de la letra, restando atención a tus movimientos. La única excepción que se me ocurre es que lo que estás haciendo esté relacionado con el mensaje de la canción. Aún así me parece peligroso. 

Otra buena opción es la de *ir mezclando músicas diferentes*, según el ritmo de la rutina. Puesto que la música ayuda a establecer estados de ánimo, tendrás ganada parte de la partida sólo con su ayuda.
En estos casos se ha de seleccionar bien el repertorio atendiendo a los criterios que marcábamos en los puntos anteriores.

Procura, por fin, que la música elegida vaya en consonancia con los juegos a realizar, con la estética del espectáculo y con las características de tu personaje. Por poner un ejemplo extremo, no me parece del todo adecuado que, si interpretas el papel de mago clásico, acudas a una pieza de rock duro. La línea dramática y las acciones del personaje pueden, no obstante, variar esta pauta.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

en mi opinion personal yo no haria un numero musical para los peques menores de 12, pues no lo considero apropiado, se puede usar musica para ambientizar, pero creo que en esas edades es mejor el contacto oral con los peques, hablarles, mirarlos y conversar, sino se distancia mucho el mago del niño y al menos yo considero que es importante un acercamiento con los niños, que se identifiquen contigo, y para eso nunca he necesitado un numero meramente musical, la musica la uso como herramienta extra, pero el dialogo me parece muy importante

----------


## Pulgas

> en mi opinion personal yo no haria un numero musical para los peques menores de 12, pues no lo considero apropiado, se puede usar musica para ambientizar, pero creo que en esas edades es mejor el contacto oral con los peques, hablarles, mirarlos y conversar, sino se distancia mucho el mago del niño y al menos yo considero que es importante un acercamiento con los niños, que se identifiquen contigo, y para eso nunca he necesitado un numero meramente musical, la musica la uso como herramienta extra, pero el dialogo me parece muy importante


Me parece fantástico tu comentario, Marco, aunque voy a intentar desmontar tus argumentos a lo largo de los próximos días.  :001 302: 

Comparto al 100% contigo el que es imprescindible el acercamiento a/de los niños. Pero, precisamente por eso, porque ese acercamiento implica comunicación, la música puede convertirse en nuestra aliada.
El niño ha vivido la música de una manera similar a como ha vivido la palabra (un par de peldaños por debajo de la palabra, claro); el niño ha crecido con la música, se ha dormido con la música, ha vibrado con ella o se ha sentido desagradado por su culpa. La música le ha acompañado desde que nació (nanas, canciones de papá o mamá, equipos reproductores en casa, música ambiente en los hipermercados, etc.)
Puesto que la música forma parte de su maleta de vivencias, no me parece, para nada, descabellado utilizarla (si se hace bien, claro) como elmento co-protagonista en un juego (el protagonismo lo comparte con la magia).

----------


## ignoto

Las rutinas musicales nos obligan a utilizar la expresión corporal.
Yo como mimo o bailarín soy un desastre, razón por la cual no las utilizo.
Por desgracia, la mayoría de los magos que realizan números musicales ni se ponen en manos de un coreógrafo, ni saben mimo, ni tienen gracia ni nada por el estilo y acaba pareciendo que realizan su número mientras están siendo sodom****os con una escoba.

Posturas rígidas y movimientos sin gracia son tan contraproducentes como ponerse a hacer una rutina de cambio de color de pañuelos verdes y rojos con un público de dáltonicos.

Bien es cierto que cuando la rutina la ejecuta una persona que si ha estudiado sus movimientos, preferiblemente con ayuda profesional, y se ha molestado en acoplar la magia a la expresión en lugar de hacerlo al revés, el resultado es espectacular.

Eso sin contar con que la mayoría de los magos aficionados que salen a escena a hacer un número musical parece que estén cabreados o hayan olvidado cómo sonreir.

----------


## Pulgas

> Eso sin contar con que la mayoría de los magos aficionados que salen a escena a hacer un número musical parece que estén cabreados o hayan olvidado cómo sonreir.


*¡Ojalá fuese sólo cuando se dedican a hacer un número musical!*  :O10:  :Mad1:  :O10:

----------


## marcoCRmagia

pulgas, a pesar de que ya dije lo que opino, voy a seguir muy de cerca este hilo, pues me intrigo eso de que vas a desmontar mis argumentos  :302:  asi que voy a leerlo, pues me parece interesante, y quien sabe... talvez un dia me atreva a montar algo con musica...  :302:

----------


## Pulgas

*El tipo de público.*

En las próximas respuestas voy a intentar relacionar la música en la magia con algunas características de los niños.

*La edad.*
*1.- Los pequeños.*La música ha acompañado al bebé desde el primer momento. Tiene una facultad de sedación, actúa como tranquilizante (ojo, determinados estilos musicales son claramente excitantes o aterradores para el niño). El niño está familiarizado con ella y la acoge de muy buen grado.
De igual manera que un niño en edad de educación infantil (de 3 a 5 años) acepta un corto cinematográfic sin palabras (sólo con música) nuestro acto mágico también será seguido con agrado por parte de estas edades.
Ahora bien, debemos tener en cuenta algunas consideraciones.
La música debe estar dentro de los parámetros a los que el peque está acostumbrado (que le resulte agradable, que no implique sobresaltos).
Sin atreverme a decirlo de manera categórica (no he probado otras opciones) se ha de marcar un ritmo definido y ha de haber una comunión máxima entre música y manipulación. De esta manera el niño seguirá sin problemas lo que está viendo.
No se debe abusar de la duración del acto. No aconsejo que exceda de los cuatro o cinco minutos (salvo que la fuerza del número sea tan enorme que permita su prolongación –posible en casos de comedia con mucha mímica-).
El volumen de la música debe ser más bien bajo. Primero porque los ruidos fuertes desconciertan a los más pequeños, segundo, porque si tiene que taparse los oídos (y lo harán si les molesta el volumen) perderán concentración y no podrán disfrutar el juego.

----------


## Pulgas

*2.- Para mayores de seis años*Los niños y niñas mayores de seis años empiezan a definir sus gustos musicales, tienen un fuerte sentido del ritmo y escaso sentimiento del ridículo. Esto, que en ocasiones juega a nuestro favor, en el caso de las rutinas musicales puede convertirse en un serio inconveniente, pues gustarán de seguir el ritmo de la música, si les invita a ello, con lo que perderán atención (la suya y la de quienes les rodean) y el seguimiento del juego puede hacerse más complicado.
Personalmente apostaría por músicas tranquilas, relajantes (de sobra está decir que esto es válido salvo que, expresamente, busquemos el efecto contrario) y, a ser posibles, desconocidas para el niño: que no puedan tatarearlas.
La música, como elemento de transmisión, ha de acompañar al juego, tanto en movimientos como en sentimientos.
La expresividad del oficiante ha de estar plagada de fuerza, los movimientos acompasados al ritmo de la sintonía. En este sentido el mago ha de ser un músico más en el conjunto, dejándose llevar por las pautas marcadas por el director de la orquesta.
Si buscamos la sensación de “qué bonito” la sintonía habrá de ser suave y armónica.
Si pretendemos crear tensión, la banda sonora ha de ajustarse a esos parámetros, tener sus frases más bajas y sus párrafos más altos, jugar con las intensidades. En definitiva, crear esa emoción.
Si apostamos por la línea de entretenimiento divertido, puede ser más alegre, pero, insisto, sin dejar que adquiera protagonismo sobre el juego.

----------


## Moñiño

No es por agobiarte, pero te faltan puntos por desarrollar sobre este tan interesante tema, amigo Pulgas.  (Vale, soy un egoista que tiene su cuadernillo de notas incompleto en este tema y por eso te da un toque de atencion, pero comprendeme, mi aprendizaje queda incompleto :-) )

----------


## Pulgas

No te preocupes, que no se me ha olvidado. Es que me centré con el tema de magia hospitalaria (que suscita más debate) y mi única neurona no me da para escrribir dos temas a la vez  :Wink1: 

¡Volvemos después de la pausa de publicidad!  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

*El lugar donde actuamos*
Siguiendo el esquema que hemos marcado tenemos que hablar ahora de nuestras rutinas musicales en función del lugar donde actuamos.
En principio, y si la selección musical efectuada es correcta, no debe influirnos el luar donde actuemos.
No obstante he querido abrir un epígrafe para este aspecto atendiendo a la distribución de los altavoces pues, si para la charla es conveniente que el sonido provenga de la parte del escenario y salga frontal a los espestadores, para la música, en dunción de dónde actuemos, nos puede interesar variar esta norma.
Las mayores dificultades podemos encontrarlas en la calle, donde sí podemos tener algunos problemas por el ruido ambiente.
En estas ocasiones recomiendo la instalación de más de una pareja de altavoces, situando dos en la boda del escenario y otros dos en la zona media de la parcela ocupada por el público. De esta manera el vulumen utilizado será menor, con lo que no causaremos sensación de agobio a los peques de las primeras filas.
Por otra parte el sonido llegará más limpio, será más íntimo dentro de las dificultades de este tipo de representaciones.
Será difícil que variemos de número musical en función de si actuamos en recinto cerrado o al aire libre. En cualquier caso, y por si alguien se decanta por hacelo en exterior, recomiendo una música amena, ágil, con ritmo pegadizo, capaz de contrarrestar las posibles distracciones a que dé lugar el aire libre. Así ayudará más a centrar nuestro acto y el resultado final será más vistoso.

----------


## Pulgas

*La selección musical según las características de la actuación*
De igual manera que variamos los juegos en función del tipo de espectáculo que vamos a realizar (magia de salón en un cumpleaños, magia de escena en un teatro, espectáculo todoterreno de calle...) debemos estudiar nuestra música.
Como transmisora de emociones hemos de tener en cuenta qué suma y qué resta la música. De esa manera podremos acomodar las sintonías a nuestra actuación.
Como característica general (y por consiguiente con todas las excepciones que desemos) hemos de tender a buscar músicas qeu contrarresten las dificultades del espectáculo.
En calle, donde el riesgo de dispersión es mucho mayor (hay demasiados elementos atractivos a la vista del niño) podemos escoger músicas más movidas, pegadizas, que enganchen al pequeño. El ritmo puede ser más directo, pero siempre acompasado a nuestros gestos. La música, pues, se convierte en un elemento de enganche más.
En un teatro, donde la oscuridad y la comodidad de las bucatas (allí donde sean cómodas) facilita el seguimiento del número, podemos apostar por una selección más tranquila, ya que la distracción siempre será menor.
En el caso de las fiestas será mejor volver a acudir a ritmos movidos, con fuerza, que refuercen la atención.

*Música de entrada y despedida.*
Ya que hemos hecho el esfuerzo de montar equipo o de utilizarlo, para el caso de que esté en la sala, no srá malo que tengamos escogidas las músicas adecuadas para los previos al inicio y la despedida del evento.
Cuanto más familiar y acorde con la edad sea la música que escojamos como espera al comienzo de la actuación, mayor garantía tendremos de que nos ayudará en el desarrollo del espectáculo.
Convien estar atentos a las preferencias infantiles en cuanto a música, pues si acertamos con ella el recibimiento nos será más favorable.
En general podemos escoger músicas movidas, qeu se relajan justo antes del inicio, con lo que el alboroto irá disminuyendo y la recepción por parte de lso niños será más cálida.
En el momento de la despedida, deberemos hacerlo justamente a la inversa: una música alegre, festiva, que refuerce la sensación de "¡qué bien me lo he pasado!". No olvidemos que lo último que se queda en la memoria ayuda mucho a enjuiciar el conjunto de la gala, por lo que si despedimos con alegría y diversión contribuiremos a la sensación de que todo ha sido divertido, alegre y mágico.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.
Gracias Pulgas.
La verdad que no hay nada más que felicitarte por tu aporte al foro.
Me gustaría comentar sólo un detalle, cuando hablamos de música, a la mayoría nos vienen a la cabeza los temas originales, tanto con letras como  solo instrumentales, pero nos solemos olvidar de las distintas versiones de esos temas.
Me explico. Imaginemos por poner un ejemplo la banda sonora de Titanic, o la de El último mohicano, pongo estas dos por ser temas más conocidos. Pero ahora si teneis la oportunidad escucharlas sólo con flauta, que nos dicen?, La flauta es un instrumento que nos lleva a nuestra infancia, en los colegios, escuelas de música,... se empieza por ahí. Esto nos da un mensaje subliminal, por decirlo de alguna manera, que nos refuerza lo que queremos transmitir con la magia por medio de la música. Las mismas bandas sonoras con armónica nos refuerzan la infancia, recordemos que la magia infantil también la ven y escuchan adultos.
Yo he visto videos de magia con música malísima, he quitado la voz al video, y lo he vuelto a poner eligiendo otra música y parecen distintos desde el punto de vista mágico.
Con esto solo confirmar que el binomio música-magia es tan importante que con solo que flojee uno de ellos, el otro se viene abajo.

----------


## Pulgas

*El compás entre la música y el acto mágico.*
Siempre hemos dicho que un juego tiene que ensayarse y ensayarse hasta conseguir que cada paso esté perfectamente medido.
Esta afirmación cobra aún más fuerza cuando lo llevamos a escena acompañando a un fondo musical. En este caso la comunión entre movimientos y música ha de estar perfectamente medida, de tal manera que el mago se convierta en un instrumentista más dentro de la orquesta.
La música como acompañamiento puede ayudar a crear emociones. La música acompasada a cada uno de lso movimientos delmago sugiere un todo, un conjunto en el que casi se alcanza la perfección.
Para ello podemos escoger una sintonía y adaptar nuestros movimientos a ella, o solicitar a algún compositor que trabaje sobre nuestro resultado final (en el fondo es lo que se hace con las bandas sonoras cinematográficas, con lo cual no estamos inventando nada).
La fuerza de nuestro efecto, en este caso, sale reforzada.

----------


## J.R.

Este hilo al igual que todos los que comienzas tu son dignos de libro, no es un piropo.
Quizás un reto, yo compro uno.

Pero yo quiero solo tirar una piedrecita mas, digo tirar la piedra por que mi aporte en este sentido será mínimo.

¿Qué tipo de efectos eliges?. Entiendo que efectos muy visuales, pero claro hablando de niños, yo entiendo que todos los efectos han de ser muy visuales….

----------


## Pulgas

Soy muy anti-Disney, pero lo bueno es lo bueno.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p6IJIcG2mU
Aquí tenemos casi diez minutos de número musical sin una sola palabra. Y los peques lo aguantan si problemas.
¿Qué efectos? ¿Mejor visuales?
La película, desde luego, sugiere muchas ideas. Sobre lo visual, también es muy descriptiva.
Si haces *un tratamiento adecuado* en el fondo todo nos vale.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Los niños e incluso yo nos lo miramos ya que es una história y como todos, si la comienzas, quieres saber cómo acaba y además es en dibujos animados que a los niños les gusta mucho más ya que es más simple o simplemente más infantil.

Saludos!

----------


## Moñiño

> Soy muy anti-Disney, pero lo bueno es lo bueno.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p6IJIcG2mU
> Aquí tenemos casi diez minutos de número musical sin una sola palabra. Y los peques lo aguantan si problemas.
> ¿Qué efectos? ¿Mejor visuales?
> La película, desde luego, sugiere muchas ideas. Sobre lo visual, también es muy descriptiva.
> Si haces *un tratamiento adecuado* en el fondo todo nos vale.


A mi prohibieron ver los dibujos de disney durante mucho tiempo por ser una mala influencia. Fijate (y esto es veridico) que un dia (contaria yo entonces con unos 4 - 5 años) y de la influencia de estos perniciosos dibujos, casi me voy a la calle como el pato Donald. Es decir, sin pantalones ni calzoncillos, como él.

Salutres.

----------


## J.R.

Coincidimos en anti-Disney, pero entendido el mensaje.
Ya estoy practicando en romper escobas con un hacha (lo clavo)

----------


## rufuselidolo

me gustaria retomar este ya que me parece muy pero muy interesante, hace un tiempo que vengo haciendome la pregunta de si incorporo  o no musica a mi rutina de magia infantil, realmente este hilo ha sido un aporte para poder decidirme, creo que incluire para abrir mis rutinas la musica, con efectos muy visuales, y luego seguire interactuando con el publico, asi que comenzare a buscar la musica mas adecuada para mis efectos..

muchas gracias Pulgas por tus aportes

----------


## lucya1983

bueno no se por donde empezar... lo primero que estoy de acuerdo con todo lo expuesto y daros las gracias ya que una no deja de aprender, yo os voy a decir como yo lo hago y como todo ahy veces que funciona ( la mayoria :P ) y otras pues no, pero eso tambien depende del publico que tengas, yo si los peques son muy peques hablemos de 3,4,5 e incluso 6 años de fondo pongo musica de cantajuegos es lo que mas les gusta , se conocen las canciones que no siempre es malo ya que puede servir de hilo o paso a otro juego ... ya a partir de esa edad dependiendo siempre podemos tirar de disney q he visto q a alguno no os gusta o si no ya algo mas especifico hannah montana ,hsm, o algo asi , yo siempre me preocupo de saber que edad tienes los invitados a el evento para mas o menos llevar una musica u otra.
bueno esa es mi opcion y como os he comentado antes me suele funcionar bastante bien 
un saludo

----------


## Moñiño

Cantajuegos, disney, Hanna montana.........................

Por menos han emplumado a los tunos. Ojo con la SGAE.

----------

